# Any one know how to make a nitrate filter?



## jav123 (Jul 19, 2014)

hi all

any one know how to make a nitrate filter ? something that can be connected to your mains cold water supply so water goes in to this reactor and water comes out of it with 0 ml nitrates ?
some 1 makes them over here and selling but expensive jus wondering has any 1 made their own ?
its a bit like an R/O unit but it dosent waste waster, and doesn't remove chlorine , phosphate ect just purley for nitrate


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Why bother? The levels of nitrate in your tap water will not be harmful to your fish.


----------



## jav123 (Jul 19, 2014)

OllieNZ said:


> Why bother? The levels of nitrate in your tap water will not be harmful to your fish.


its gives atleast a gud point to start from,
*** come from marines were water quality is essential. and I want to stick with that regime


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

jav123 said:


> OllieNZ said:
> 
> 
> > Why bother? The levels of nitrate in your tap water will not be harmful to your fish.
> ...


Why not go the whole hog and use ro?
FYI inorganic nitrate is a non issue in fresh water tanks at lower levels ie <100ppm. organic nitrate ie derived from the nitrogen cycle is a much bigger issue, it's not the nitrate itself that's the issue but the high biological oxygen demand represented by this. The only way to remove these organic pollutants in a freshwater system is to change water.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Well, you can denitrate your aquarium water. You can get a 4" block of Poret foam and put at one end of the tank opposite your Mattenfilter. Low oxygen bacteria will convert nitrate to nitrogen and it will leak away into the atmosphere. I have several Cell Pore denitrator blocks and I do use them, have for thirty plus years. In theory you could purify the water so well you don't need to do water changes. I tested this for a couple years in a 75 gallon tank I grew out African cichlids in. I did not change water in this tank for two years, and the test kits showed nothing wrong with the tank. Fry grew up in this tank as fast as any other tank. But eventually I gave up this experiment. Two years without a water change seemed long enough to prove a point, but I feel better changing water. About half of my tanks have either Cell Pore or Poret denitrating blocks. I change water on all of them. Fresh water is cheaper than salt mix, so throwing a lot of it away instead of revitalizing it is economical. Also there are probably waste chemicals and other things our filters and our test kits don't measure, so water changes take care of the unknowns. I do like to use a carbon block inline whole house filter to remove chlorine, chloramine, odor, taste, and reduce copper, lead, and other things. We moved and that is one thing I have not done yet. I only have about 40 tanks set back up, and have not even started on the second fish room.


----------

